# Saving Nut Shells



## meateater (Jan 6, 2010)

I just thought of this, does anyone save the shells from various nuts for smoking wood? Seems like there might be some unknown flavors out there like chestnut, sunflower,........


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 6, 2010)

There are several posts using Pistacchio nuts - the idea of using pecan shells or walnuts is very interesting


----------



## fire it up (Jan 6, 2010)

Never thought about that, I put all the shells from nuts crushed and into the compost pile, good for it.
Never put the nuts in the compost though.


----------



## bluefrog (Jan 6, 2010)

I have used both pecan shells and whole hickory nuts for smoking.  They work great just like the wood.

Scott


----------



## langemr (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone know of a place that would sell pecan shells by chance?  i seen smokecage has them but no where else really.


----------



## grampyskids (Jan 8, 2010)

Here in NorCal, we have a lot of Pistacchio groves. Most of the shells are ground up as a supplement for bird food. I just bought 10# of pistacchio shells fro $12.40. Used abut 2.5# on the first smoke. They lasted for about 30 minutes of smoking. IMHO they are not worth the price or time.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 8, 2010)

Now that does sound alittle expensive to by them but if you eat the nuts I guess it wouldn't be that bad I guess.


----------

